# my xmas present aint what it posed to be



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

new here and been readn alot,rite about now i wish i hadnt.sons got me a apbt 4 christmas.my last dog a true adba apbt got stolen b4 thanksgiving,another story another time,anyhow got to readn bout razors edge this dogs sire is eat up with it now the dam has alot of adba apbt dogs in hers.well looking at peds i find the sire is also bully registerd how n the hell can u do that?well this dog is become the joy of the family and i will never say anything bout this to my boys,but in yalls opinion do i have a apbt or a bully?she is UKC as a apbt and i hav fell n love with her.but my boys know how i feel about pits and look alikes but they got who dude i got a great dog,and pull she will but will the determination be there when the weight goes up? jus wantn sum feedbac,i'v had a pit since 1976 and hav been schooled by sum oldtimers(another story) will keep 1 as long as i live,the most loyal dependable,animals on the face of the earth but yall no this aready.sorry 4 the run on.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like you have a Bully. Can you post up the ped or tell us the parents name for us to look up?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

wood u plz? i am wrong bout the dam's ped so if u cood i'd b greatful."pr"madriz's polo ukc no a307883.sire"pr"browns diesel no a353036.yea i no iam wrong bout the dam so it may b worse than i first thought.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

i see u r into the bully,now i dont think they r bad dogs jus beginning to think the boys didnt get what they thought.but the end all is the paper says apbt and i love this dog.does it make any sence what i m tring to say?way bac when i was younger i had quite a few dogs,and i never sold 1 pup.there was also a bum n my town had 1 pit and some english bulldog,he sent n for 9 pit papers and to the nutcases that didnt no better they go.so me and my paw figged we best do sumthin about it. we did. and i wont go no more into that.my point is there sum shady folks out there and when he passed on i gradually got out but always hd 1 or 2.getting 1 more next week from an old friend that heard bout LIL BIT gitting stole.on a side note i found the guy that took her sadly tho she was already gone.he wont steal no more dogs..... not till his arm heals anyway.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I could only find a Pedigree online for Brown's Diesel. I'm not an expert pedigree or bloodline reader by any means. But it looks like more old school Bully Blood mixed with APBT blood. Hopefully someone else will chime in later and correct me if I'm wrong and give more insight.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

You have that link BG


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=199640

Dad's ped says Bully to me.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hey thanks.found the old add for the pup(trying not to nvolve my son)it says knollwood, fallon and re.ima send for the ukc peds any way.i even seen jeep n that ped.but heck if you look far enuf u mite find it n alota dogs. was also wondering if any body remembers a rockholt outta rock hill s.c.when i first got started he helped me out.he had some very good game dogs and pullers also.anyhoo thanks for trying b talking to ya.oh,wife says i type lik i talk she said to tell yall gd luck.lol.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Duh! Lol I looked on online pedigrees. But yeah the male is bully bred to a scatterbred apbt. Very odd but not unheard of. I say bully since the mom is PR but without seeing the ped....could you take a photo of the ped you got?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

dude i cood but ima bout as computer savvy as a chainsaw.its jus a pup paper


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

welder said:


> dude i cood but ima bout as computer savvy as a chainsaw.its jus a pup paper


So what I gather is you have no PEDIGREE at all?

Btw, nice story, but if you have been into the American (pit) Bull Terrier since 1976, 
you wouldn't be on here asking these questions. 
Because if you did know an old timer, "when you got started," there was none of that weight pulling going on.
They were Pit Dogs, and nothing else. The ghetto mutts weren't in existence, and the punks that breed them weren't around.
You mention Jeep? He was one of the most over rated dogs in the sport.
He had two different matches set up to face Gr. Ch. Agnus.
Both times during the keep he escaped and had a yard accident with his Ch sister Ruby. 
Had either of those took place, Jeep wouldn't be known today.

But you would have known this had you been in the dogs since then. 
Stop wasting people's time with your BS stories.

I say this for you saying, "It just a pup paper."
That what all the back yard breeders and ghetto punks say. 
And if you were from the era you claim, you wouldn't be using all the slang garbage. :stick:


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry. A. I am a Chick...not a dude. And you asked about your pup. I was trying to help. Sorry for making that mistake


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

i think u took it the wrong way.i am very greatful for the help,jus dont know alot bout the computer end of it,never needed it till now.my son on the other hand is up on it,but i dont want them to think i m not happy w/the dog.NOW TO THE GUY THAT ALL BUT CALLED ME A LIAR.I SEE U ON HERE TALKING DOWN TO A FEW FOLKS AND IT SEEMS LIKE THEY IGNORE U.I WILL ALSO AFTER I SAY THIS.ROCKHOLT HAD A 60 MALE THAT WAS THE SOUTHEASTERN PULLING CHAMP N THE EARLY 80S. THEY USED A DRAG SLED ON INDOOR OUTDOOR I WAS THERE SAW IT.NEVER SAID I WAS AN EXPERT,JUS SAID I HAD PITS 4 ALONG TIME.DIDNT REG SOME THAT SHOULD HAV BEEN BUT HAS I ALSO SAID I DIDNT SELL MY DOGS.U WANT TO CONTINU THIS WE CAN EYEBALL TO EYEBALL AT A SITE OF YOUR CHOOSING,OTHERWISE U LEAVE ME B AND I'LL DO THE SAME.I DO NOT TAKE WELL BEING CALLED A LIAR,BUT SETTIN AT A KEYBOARD GIVES ALOTTA FOLKS N.TS THEY REALY AINT GOT...................Mam i did not intend to offend you in anyway if i did u have my deepest appolgy.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Goemon said:


> So what I gather is you have no PEDIGREE at all?
> 
> Btw, nice story, but if you have been into the American (pit) Bull Terrier since 1976,
> you wouldn't be on here asking these questions.
> ...


what i have is an application for permanent registration u tell me what u'd like me to call it.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> Sorry. A. I am a Chick...not a dude. And you asked about your pup. I was trying to help. Sorry for making that mistake


once again no offence was intended and i am sorry if i did.i'd like to clear that up.
can i pm you my # i'd really like your help and u have way more ex at this.or should i jus wait till i get the ped.bac from UKC?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Help the guy out folks. Goemon don't give the guy anymore shit. If you can help him then do so. If not leave it


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

redog said:


> Help the guy out folks. Goemon don't give the guy anymore shit. If you can help him then do so. If not leave it


Sorry Redog. Just thought if he is a newbie to just say so and not lie about it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Once you get your ped from the UKC we'll be able to tell you a little more. The problem with the regristries like UKC is that they don't recognize the AmBully as a breed so any AmBully registered with UKC, ADBA, or what ever registry, is registered as an AmBully. So even if your pup is an AmBully his papers from UKC will state APBT as his breed even though that's not correct. You can, however, send in his papers to the ABKC and have him registered there and compete in any events they hold


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

welder said:


> what i have is an application for permanent registration u tell me what u'd like me to call it.


Where is the application for? Which registry?
If the dog is a bully I wouldn't know where to start as I have never dealt with bullies.
Since RE is in it, you know now that the dog is not a real ApBT, but has other blood in it.
But guess what? The registries nowadays don't seem to care. It is what it is I guess.
Which may be part of the reason I responded as I did. Just get tired of newbies saying they have what they really don't.
So if I came at you wrongly I apologize. I have gotten desensitized from all the posts I see regularly by newbies.
The breed has fallen into the wrong hands and as a whole has suffered because of it.
Many dogs are out there that would have been shot dead pre-80's. I'm sure you know what I mean.

If I were you and am not happy with the gift, just be honest about it with your boys.
You can always sell the pup or give to a new home if a real ApBT is what you want.
And inform your boys next time to do a little research before getting a pup for anyone.

Anyway, if the registration is legit then the breeders name will be on the paper, or pre-registration form. 
Any questions about it should be given from the said breeder, unless of course they are Back-Yard-Breeder.

As for the computer illiteracy, it just takes time and practice.
I didn't know much about using the stuff on here when I got on, but am up to date on it now.

Hope that helps.....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

UKC.How did i lie to u sir?did i say i was a "byb"?nope. did i say i was any kinda breeder?nope.did i say i was a newb?nope.i said i've had an apbt most of my borne days.do i know the history of the breed to the enth degree?nope.do i know about jeeps matchs w/angus that didnt go off?yep do i believe it? could b tru.did i shoot the shit with ol man tudor? nope,would like hav tho.oldtimers?my grandfather and mr. rockholt.both of which wood hav pegged this dog n a heartbeat.i did also or we wouldnt b doing this.not happy w/the dog?couldnt b farther from the truth,she is jus not a apbt that dont make her a cur.i'm jus gonna let it rest an let my sons know they made me happy which they did.the oldest 1 will figure it out soon enuf.had i gone with them we wouldnt b doing this.i knew the registry was hav n trouble along time ago,seen it first hand.what i am guilty of is getting on the net and seeing that the sire of my dog is a bully.not gonna call the breeder what good wood that do?by the way sir how old wood u b?i probably hav gazzettes older than u.ever heard of the sporting dog journal? u ever been n a pit other than grease? only reason i'm doing this is because u must b the resident asshole,that nose so much he leads w/his mouth and not his brain.so apology accepted.can i spell worth a durn?hell no.your turn sir!


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

He didn't call YOU a backyard breeder. He said that the breeder the dog is from should know the answers to any of your questions unless THEY were a byber. 
You have to understand that a LOT of newbies come through here and it's hard to be nice to everyone. Goemon explained why he responded the way he did then dropped it. Going on about the registries and how they are now. So why come back at him with hostility after its been dropped? The majority of his posts are actually very informative. I wouldn't call him the 'resident asshole', seeing the posts that come through here you start to not care if the people are gonna get their panties in a bunch. The truth is the truth and it seems like the majority of the time it just goes in one ear and out the other with people, because it's not what they want to hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> He didn't call YOU a backyard breeder. He said that the breeder the dog is from should know the answers to any of your questions unless THEY were a byber.
> You have to understand that a LOT of newbies come through here and it's hard to be nice to everyone. Goemon explained why he responded the way he did then dropped it. Going on about the registries and how they are now. So why come back at him with hostility after its been dropped? The majority of his posts are actually very informative. I wouldn't call him the 'resident asshole', seeing the posts that come through here you start to not care if the people are gonna get their panties in a bunch. The truth is the truth and it seems like the majority of the time it just goes in one ear and out the other with people, because it's not what they want to hear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's how I see it.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

.yeah i know,not being hostile just poking at him.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

welder said:


> UKC.How did i lie to u sir?did i say i was a "byb"?nope. did i say i was any kinda breeder?nope.did i say i was a newb?nope.i said i've had an apbt most of my borne days.do i know the history of the breed to the enth degree?nope.do i know about jeeps matchs w/angus that didnt go off?yep do i believe it? could b tru.did i shoot the shit with ol man tudor? nope,would like hav tho.oldtimers?my grandfather and mr. rockholt.both of which wood hav pegged this dog n a heartbeat.i did also or we wouldnt b doing this.not happy w/the dog?couldnt b farther from the truth,she is jus not a apbt that dont make her a cur.i'm jus gonna let it rest an let my sons know they made me happy which they did.the oldest 1 will figure it out soon enuf.had i gone with them we wouldnt b doing this.i knew the registry was hav n trouble along time ago,seen it first hand.what i am guilty of is getting on the net and seeing that the sire of my dog is a bully.not gonna call the breeder what good wood that do?by the way sir how old wood u b?i probably hav gazzettes older than u.ever heard of the sporting dog journal? u ever been n a pit other than grease? only reason i'm doing this is because u must b the resident asshole,that nose so much he leads w/his mouth and not his brain.so apology accepted.can i spell worth a durn?hell no.your turn sir!


If you only knew, which you don't and never will.
You are unhelpable....so I will follow Redog's advice.

:rain:


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

tell ya what,we got off on the wrong foot.i'm wiling to start over if u r. how bout it? with this key board u cant hear the tone of a person voice,or lookm n the eye so somthings jus flat dont come out the way we intend.not jumping the pit just tring to make amends.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

welder said:


> tell ya what,we got off on the wrong foot.i'm wiling to start over if u r. how bout it? with this key board u cant hear the tone of a person voice,or lookm n the eye so somthings jus flat dont come out the way we intend.not jumping the pit just tring to make amends.


I can do that. The reply you made shows me you are not the type of person I assumed.
There may be times I seem like I am being rude, when I am not.
When it comes to these dogs, Pit Dogs, the majority are only living by an imagination, an opinion.
It is best for people to know nothing than to get off on the wrong path of knowledge with the ApBT breed.
Best to for people to study what is right than what is acceptable.
When I speak the flat out truth people tend to be offended.
I have no respect for falsehood, which created the mess this breed is in today.
However, I do respect people, even those I may disagree with. I attack lies about the breed, not the individual who may be misled.

Many also get offended because I believe that all the "rescue" dogs and non-registered dogs should be culled from society.
Now, I know they may love the dogs they have, but it is the "pretend-a-pits" and "pretend-a-bull's" that have given this breed the bad reputation they may never get rid of.
I am against BYBers most of all, and consider them garbage. They are a disgrace to the real game bred ApBT.
I am against breeding the ApBT to another breed, and wish it were illegal.
I know many want them for "pets" and for whatever reason they adore them. 
But I wish they would choose another breed or another "mutt" to adopt, than a fake "ApBT."
If they want a real one, it will cost money, and they will not be able to have multiple dogs or go to doggie parks.
Even as just "pets" they still make better pets than any other breed, IMO.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Sir,I have spent the nite reading just about every post you have made.You without a doubt have the most knowledge of the breed than anyone I ever met.And to be honest I have been humbled by it.Crow dont taste to good on Sunday.I hope you accept my apology.The post on the OFRN is an eye opener to say the least.The old men I spoke of said all we got is all we got,its not as good as the past and to good for the future.Some times I wonder if they really knew what was coming.Again sir please acccept my apology.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

GOEMAN, i know who you are, i can tell by ther way your talkin, i was around back then also, and yes you had some fantastic dogs, no one can deny that. your one of two people, either way, one did have some ch.'s, and i think one went to gr. ch. or it was your buddy's dog. i saw 2 of them, that black dog looked beautiful both times that i saw. if your not him then your the other, who pretty much tried to establish your own line. and had some high % of W's or something like that.

either one of these men are very knowledgeable on the apbt, and the sport. back when they were gaining knowledge, they were asking the same questions as any beginner would, i did to. there werent very many of us then. now most of the ones that have the knowledge, get asked the same questions, it just a BILLION people asking thesame questions over and over. so i can see where they wuold lose patience. with the greenhorns.

so of the two, i'm from S.E. U.S. late 70's early 80's was still a good time for us.

YIS


----------

